# Alert: Stolen Scott CR1



## laxman (Oct 18, 2005)

I had two road bikes stolen from the garage below my flat in San Francisco yesterday. One was my beloved Scott CR1 Team with 105 groupset, medium; serial number TR14720357. I filed a police report but do not know what to do next. I do not have renter's insurance.

If you have any idea of what I should do next, please reply.


----------

